# Java Server Face Performancelastig?



## Guest (6. Jul 2008)

Ich lese mir gerade das Java Server Face Buch aus dem Hanser Verlag durch. Dort steht, das sich JSF die Zwischenstände pro Clientanwendung merkt, und das es keinen Weg gibt dieses zu verhindern. Dieses würde ja bedeuten, das wegen dem Verwaltungsaufwand JSF verhältnismäßig langsam ist, oder?


----------



## FArt (7. Jul 2008)

Im Verhältnis zu was und bei welchen Aktionen?

http://saloon.javaranch.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=82&t=001401


----------



## maki (7. Jul 2008)

Sich gedanken über Performance zu machen ist an dieser Stelle daneben imho.

JSF ist komplex, das ist die größte Hürde.


----------

